# General Business Category > Marketing Forum >  Car advert war

## Dave A

Just got to love this. For folks on dial-up, sorry. I've done what I can to keep the file sizes small(ish). But it's worth the wait.

----------


## Dave A

Followed by this

----------


## Dave A

And then this

----------


## Dave A

Which in turn is trumped by this

----------


## Candy Bouwer

"a picture says a thousand words"

----------


## Entity

Advertising in SA is alot harder then lets say America where they can outright say what they want to knock the competitors. Here one has to use clever tricks to advertise without saying anything harmful to competitors. Every advert has the saying "Other products" this and that its sooooooooo funny  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dave A

Insurance and fast foods might seem like odd sparring partners in an advert war.

Santam vs Nando's - what a hoot!

Obviously Ben Kingsley isn't familiar with ordering at Nando's though. Would those burgers be lemon & herb, mild or hot sir?

----------

Citizen X (28-Apr-12)

----------


## adrianh

All those ads including the Santan vs Nando's story are absolutely brilliant.

My favourite TV ads are the two Allan Gray ads. The one where the young boy defends the little girl because he knows she's going to grow up to be as beautiful as her mother and the one where the little girl forces herself to grow up by holding her breath but she stops her own daughter from doing the same.

----------


## Mark Atkinson

Brilliant! I love seeing clever advertising!  :Smile: 




> Insurance and fast foods might seem like odd sparring partners in an advert war.
> 
> Santam vs Nando's - what a hoot!


Saw those ads yesterday on the net. Priceless!

----------


## AndyD

Looks like Joberg Childrens Home are eating well recently.

----------


## Dave A

I see Nando's made an executive decision and just went for lemon & herb  :Big Grin:

----------


## Citizen X

Yes, a nice amicable resolution there!

----------


## sanimoyo

Love it when Brands joust like this classic.

----------

